# A FIRST TIME FATTY......MAYBE?



## smokeringking (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok so maybe not what is classified as a "fatty" per se but we will see. I am preparing to do smoke #2 in a week (man I am lucky) Im going to try what Im gunna call a super fatty! lol it will be a stuffed fatty (filled with cheddar, jack cheese, and a brat in the middle) wrapped in beef kind of my meatloaf style, then wrapped in bacon! Q-view to come but please feel free to let me know if I have gone to far! lol


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## smokeringking (Jun 12, 2012)

Aaand here comes the Q-view. 

Heres my first bacon weave! I also rolled it out thinner and to mash together with a rolling pin. (my hand grabbing the pin on the right lol)







Jimmy-D sage sausage, filled with Monterey Jack, Cheddar, and beer brats. 







Sausage rolled and on the beef mix. I made it kind of a BBQ meatloaf, mixed in some hebs, spices, seasoning, with my tangy homemade BBQ sauce and Panko bread crumbs to make it firm. All laying on top of my bacon. 







All rolled up going in the smoke til about 160*







More pics to come when I pull and slice it!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

OMG, it's meat, meat and more meat!!! Let us know how this turns out!


----------



## nivekd (Jun 12, 2012)

Can you say MEATLOVERS fatty...WOW that looks great.


----------



## smokeringking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! here are the final pics. And as a side note......WOW I ate 2 pieces and am ready to explode, this is NOT a meal to eat often! lol

Nice and dark and delicious! However, I did not do a good job getting the bacon cooked through it was chewy and fatty in smoke places, though not bad in some. And there was some damage to the bottom while I was trying to roll it around and get the bacon crisped up, but in the end it came out pretty good.


----------



## wjordan52 (Jun 12, 2012)

That looks amazing! And I'm envious... I can never get a fatty with that much stuffing to roll right. Great job on that.


----------



## smokeringking (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks wjordan! believe me just posting before and after pics make things look a LOT easier than they really are! lol it took me a while and the bottom of my weave fell apart trying to wrap it but its hidden anyways so oh well lol.


----------

